# Access (#Name?) issue



## gi952 (Apr 17, 2007)

I downloaded at template from Microsoft Office Online and I wanted to change some of the fields in the form to my liking. What does #Name? mean, and how do I get rid of it?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

It possibly means that you have it looking for a field that no longer exists or an incorrect path - this would be listed in the control source of the properties of those fields on the form. For instance, if you changed a name in a table from Date to DateOfJob and the control source is still set to Date, it will give you a #Name? response. 
Here is a good link from MS
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/access/HA011814471033.aspx?pid=CL100570041033


----------

